# Renew ACS assessment



## HarryMM (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello experts,

I have done my ACS in NOV 2015, in august 2017 my EOI points became 65 due in change in experience. Now my ACS is going to expire in NOV 2017 and I want to renew it in advanced only because I am expecting an invite around DEC JAN and if my ACS got expired before I get invite then I don't think I can get an invite with expired ACS. So I want to renew my ACS in well advanced and I will also update the EOI accordingly. While submitting ACS again my application got successfully linked with my old application and I am also able to see all the documents that I have loaded previously but I faced few issue please provide your valuable advice on below issues.

1) According to ACS, they want me to load only recent documents because all previous documents are already there in application but problem is I was working in the company say XYZ limited when I previously done my assessment and now still I am working in the same company, so there is no major change in my experience but the issue is it is not allowing me to edit the experience in my application. Do I need to add one more experience in the application for that same company ? and or Is there any way to update the experience that is already there?

Thanks in advanced for you helpful suggestions.

Thanks,
Harry

Age = 30
IELTS = 10
Degree = 15
Exp = 10
ANZSCO code 261313


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HarryMM said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have done my ACS in NOV 2015, in august 2017 my EOI points became 65 due in change in experience. Now my ACS is going to expire in NOV 2017 and I want to renew it in advanced only because I am expecting an invite around DEC JAN and if my ACS got expired before I get invite then I don't think I can get an invite with expired ACS. So I want to renew my ACS in well advanced and I will also update the EOI accordingly. While submitting ACS again my application got successfully linked with my old application and I am also able to see all the documents that I have loaded previously but I faced few issue please provide your valuable advice on below issues.
> 
> ...


The old RNR will not suffice for assessment on date in my opinion
You have to get a fresh RNR.
The only advantage you will have that as you are already assessed , your reassessment should be very quick
You may not need to reload all the old documents again.
Drop an email to ACS giving your old assessment number and ask which all documents need to be reloaded and the process for the same

Cheers


----------



## umashankarsharma (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi,
I am facing the same problem, is your problem sorted out ?

What I got from ACS is that We need to file a new application to get a renewed ACS result and we just need to upload the latest documents.

But the questions is what will be the start date of experience in our latest document, because we are still working in the same company, which we were working in 2 years ago. So should the start date should be the same (Joining Date) or the new date after our last assessment was done.

Quick response will be highly appreciated


----------



## HarryMM (Sep 4, 2017)

umashankarsharma said:


> Hi,
> I am facing the same problem, is your problem sorted out ?
> 
> What I got from ACS is that We need to file a new application to get a renewed ACS result and we just need to upload the latest documents.
> ...


ACS asked to add fresh entry for experience and load the required documents and as we are not able to edit the details of previous experience. start date of your experience in your fresh entry is the actual start date of your employment . Your your previous documents and details will be automatically moved to your fresh application.

I have applied for the ACS on 6-sep-2017 and still waiting for the result. status is "your application is with assessor".

Thanks


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

Please can someone answer my questions.
What is the fees for acs renewal? Is it the same as fresh application or different? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Zanoor said:


> Please can someone answer my questions.
> What is the fees for acs renewal? Is it the same as fresh application or different?
> Thanks in advance.



Are you talking about review? If so, it's $395 and you can either appeal or review only if it falls in 60 days bracket. Else, you have to apply for brand new application and upload only the updated documents.


----------



## Zanoor (May 14, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Zanoor said:
> 
> 
> > Please can someone answer my questions.
> ...


No i am asking about renewal... My ACS is about to expire in may, so after that should i have to pay $500 or less??


----------



## WishLuck (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi harry, my acs will expire in July, I have seen your post in one of the thread, can you please help me in this regard and I have query, if we update our eoi with new Acs does DOE changes? Please let me know the process for renewal as well.


----------



## AnupNepal (Dec 4, 2016)

*ACS Renew Update*



HarryMM said:


> ACS asked to add fresh entry for experience and load the required documents and as we are not able to edit the details of previous experience. start date of your experience in your fresh entry is the actual start date of your employment . Your your previous documents and details will be automatically moved to your fresh application.
> 
> I have applied for the ACS on 6-sep-2017 and still waiting for the result. status is "your application is with assessor".
> 
> Thanks


Hello,

Have you received any updates from ACS, my case is exactly simiar as yours is.

ACS has mentioned to not to duplicate Experience. Did you add a New Experience and Added the Start date -> Join Date of your company (which was used in previous applcation as well) and End Date -> Till Today ?

Please be kind enough to reply as I am planning to renew my ACS assessment as well.


----------



## Rana28 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi Anup, did you sort it out.
I am facing same problem. I have to renew my skill assessment. would you please tell me what I need to do? Do i need to start a new application and submitting all previous documents. As I dont have any new experience. Please help me.


----------



## tmohan (Oct 29, 2017)

For a renewal of an earlier acs assessment do we need to pay the same amount again?


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

My ACS skill assessment will expire on 2019 February. I want to renew my skill assessment. and want to know answers for below issues.

1. Do i need the latest versions of all the employment letters including old employment and the current employment?

2. I worked in a company for a year from 2012- 2013, but recently they merged with another company and changed their name ( This was after taking my ACS assessment in 2017 Feb) Do i need to take a letter from the new company stating the name change and the merge? or can i use the old employment letter which i submitted to ACS?


Thanks


----------



## Sajanshaji (May 23, 2017)

Have you renewed your ACS? If so, please let me know the process and details as I am also in same situation and my company also got merged in between



Jana143 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ACS skill assessment will expire on 2019 February. I want to renew my skill assessment. and want to know answers for below issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Have you renewed your ACS? If so, please let me know the process and details as I am also in same situation and my company also got merged in between


Have a look at this thread:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...g-australia/1327234-renew-acs-assessment.html


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sajanshaji said:


> Have you renewed your ACS? If so, please let me know the process and details as I am also in same situation and my company also got merged in between



Hi Sajanshaji,

I still didn't get my ACS renewed, but planning to do it within this week without updating about the merge and use old letter, But i will update the current employment letter. Did you manage to get yours done?


----------



## Timmona2017 (Aug 26, 2017)

HarryMM said:


> ACS asked to add fresh entry for experience and load the required documents and as we are not able to edit the details of previous experience. start date of your experience in your fresh entry is the actual start date of your employment . Your your previous documents and details will be automatically moved to your fresh application.
> 
> I have applied for the ACS on 6-sep-2017 and still waiting for the result. status is "your application is with assessor".
> 
> Thanks


Hi , fees of renewal is same as fresh application ?


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi,

When you have added the fresh entry, should "start Date" - Joining date [or] Date from when you have submitted your previous ACS application? Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Timmona2017 said:


> Hi , fees of renewal is same as fresh application ?


YES

Cheers


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

for how many years it is valid for ?


----------



## akjsap29 (Jan 10, 2020)

alimirza said:


> for how many years it is valid for ?


1) It will be mentioned on the ACS report.


----------



## Sonal123 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have got my positive ACS assessment last month for ICT Quality assurance Engineer.
And my old Software developer ACS got expired this month(Feb'20), so can I renew my Software developer ACS now, on my own?
Is it possible?
As ICT Quality assurance is not available for 189 Visa and for ICT Software developer my current score is 90.

Please suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonal123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got my positive ACS assessment last month for ICT Quality assurance Engineer.
> And my old Software developer ACS got expired this month(Feb'20), so can I renew my Software developer ACS now, on my own?
> ...


You can edit the EOI yourself and change the Anzsco code to ict qa engineer
Your date of effect will not change 

Cheers


----------



## Sonal123 (Dec 13, 2017)

NB said:


> You can edit the EOI yourself and change the Anzsco code to ict qa engineer
> Your date of effect will not change
> 
> Cheers


NB, Thanx for your response.
But my concern is can I renew my Software developer assessment(which got expired in feb15) on my own, though I already have a positive skill assessment for ICT QA(which I received last month only)
And as ICT QA is only available for 190 or 491 in Queensland and the worst part is Queensland has stopped taking requests for 190 and nobody is sure when will Queensland's govt. will open 190 subclass visas.
That is why I am planning to renew my software developer assessment.
Is it possible to do that, without any consultant's help? As my consultant is asking for extra money for filing for the renewal of the old one(apart from ACS fees).
Kindly suggest.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonal123 said:


> NB, Thanx for your response.
> But my concern is can I renew my Software developer assessment(which got expired in feb15) on my own, though I already have a positive skill assessment for ICT QA(which I received last month only)
> And as ICT QA is only available for 190 or 491 in Queensland and the worst part is Queensland has stopped taking requests for 190 and nobody is sure when will Queensland's govt. will open 190 subclass visas.
> That is why I am planning to renew my software developer assessment.
> ...


ACS is very ruthless in assessment these days
One small document missing and your application will be rejected
You have to make sure that you submit all the evidence required as per their latest guidelines even for the period which has already been assessed by ACS earlier 
If you think you can do that, then go ahead directly else go through the agent only

Cheers


----------



## Sonal123 (Dec 13, 2017)

NB said:


> ACS is very ruthless in assessment these days
> One small document missing and your application will be rejected
> You have to make sure that you submit all the evidence required as per their latest guidelines even for the period which has already been assessed by ACS earlier
> If you think you can do that, then go ahead directly else go through the agent only
> ...


Thanks NB for the prompt response.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

I applied my ACS in July 2018 and got positive assessment.

Back then, I was in role A.

I moved from role A to role B towards early 2019.

Now that my ACS is expiring, I'm planning to renew my assessment.

While filing my renewal, system is not allowing me to edit the existing details. How can I add my new role B in ACS renewal application?

Any guidance will be appreciated.

Cheers
Kuta


----------



## Ghouse1108 (5 mo ago)

akjsap29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you have added the fresh entry, should "start Date" - Joining date [or] Date from when you have submitted your previous ACS application? Please advise.



Dear,

Did u complete your ACS, I am also in the same situation. Trying to renew my ACS and confused about uploading the start date of the last company mentioned on previous ACS. Kindly suggest shall I upload the new documents with the start date of the joining or Date from when the previous ACS expired until till date. Kindly let me know


----------



## abhijit.jain14 (5 mo ago)

Ghouse1108 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Did u complete your ACS, I am also in the same situation. Trying to renew my ACS and confused about uploading the start date of the last company mentioned on previous ACS. Kindly suggest shall I upload the new documents with the start date of the joining or Date from when the previous ACS expired until till date. Kindly let me know


Hi I am on the same boat, what action u have taken? thanks


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi @NB ,
Kindly help in this question.
My 189 EOI was filed on 5 Apr 2021. My ACS skill assessment date was 21Oct 2020, I have applied for renewal of ACS skills assessment. 

My questions are:
1. If my ACS skills assessment arrives before 21Oct 2022 (Expiry date of current SA), then can I update new reference number in EOI and continue with same EOI?
I have to show both Skills assessment in my application for visa?
2. 
If my ACS skills assessment arrives after 21Oct 2022. So there will be gap of few days between two valid assessments.
Can I do same step above or I need to withdraw EOI?

3. Does this apply to 491 and 190 EOI as well?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruth_G said:


> Hi @NB ,
> Kindly help in this question.
> My 189 EOI was filed on 5 Apr 2021. My ACS skill assessment date was 21Oct 2020, I have applied for renewal of ACS skills assessment.
> 
> ...


1. You can update the EOI with new number
2. You can suspend the EOI and reactivate it once you have the assessment in hand
3. It applies to EOI for all classes of visa
Cheers


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks a lot @NB !



NB said:


> 1. You can update the EOI with new number
> 2. You can suspend the EOI and reactivate it once you have the assessment in hand
> 3. It applies to EOI for all classes of visa
> Cheers


----------

